# [Dual screen] maximiser sur un écran seulement

## nevro

Bonjour,

Je souhaite pouvoir maximiser mes fenetres en twin view sur un écran seulement. En effet, actuellement, mes écrans partagent la même fenêtre,donc si je maximise,la fenêtre s'agrandit sur la largeur des deux écrans et non sur un seul.

J'utilise actuellement les pilotes  NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-256.35.

Voici mon xorg.conf :

```

Section "ServerLayout"

# Removed Option "Xinerama" "0"

# Removed Option "Xinerama" "1"

# Removed Option "Xinerama" "0"

# Removed Option "Xinerama" "1"

    Identifier     "X.org Configured"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    Screen      1  "Screen1" 1280 0

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

...

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "LG Electronics L1720B"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor1"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "LG Electronics L1720B"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0

EndSection

..

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device1"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce GTX 260"

    BusID          "PCI:2:0:0"

    Screen          1

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce GTX 260"

    BusID          "PCI:2:0:0"

    Screen          0

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0"

    Option         "metamodes" "CRT-0: 1280x1024_75 +0+0; CRT-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"       Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen1"

    Device         "Device1"

    Monitor        "Monitor1"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "metamodes" "CRT-1: 1280x1024_75 +0+0; CRT-1: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

J'espère que quelqu'un aura la solution 

Merci

----------

## Poussin

xinerama dans les USE flags  :Smile: 

----------

## fb99

ouais exact, il ne faut pas oublier xinerama, plus ça dépend de  ton WM (window manager), par exemple enlightenment a été concu pour le dualview, fvwm-crystal est aussi maximiser pour cela, et fluxbox s'en sort pas trop mal.

----------

## Ezka

Essaye aussi awesome comme wm, je l'aimais bien quand j'avais plein d'écran xD et je l'aime toujours avec un seul lol.

Il te permet d'afficher par exemple 2 fois la même appli sur 2 écrans différents etc ...

----------

